# Grillin for one



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Back on a dang diet trying to be good so the younguns got to have pizza and burgers while I wanted something light with more flavor. Decided to light up the little tank for dinner and don't regret it one bit. Cajun Conecuh Sausage Kabobs lightly coated with Italian dressing, cayenne pepper, and some kickin chickin. Might have to do that again soon!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That "diet food" sure be look'in good!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good brother, minus the peppers!!! hahaha


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Looks good brother, minus the peppers!!! hahaha


Sunday night redemption. Not a single pepper and the flavor is even better!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good brother....Try what I did last night, get some thin cut chops and soak em in teriyaki over night...throw em on fer a few minutes and whala!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Great pics of some fine grub right there!!!!:thumbup:


----------

